# what lowering springs?



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

as above

what drop have you got on your TT? without wheel to inner arch contact?

and what springs

thanks x


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi maryanne,
Most people go down the apex (amax) springs route, which will give you a 40mm drop (or 20mm if you already have facelift springs)
They are around the £100 mark although mullum has some for sale in the classifieds for a lot cheaper


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

hi thanks for getting back to me

does the 40mm drop get rid of majority of the gap between the wheel and the arch with 18 inch wheels ?

ill take a peek of the classifieds now

Anyone got a pic of their car dropped 40mm please?? before i invest xx


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm on 40mm apex

Running 18's










Running 19's


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

perfect, your a star

are the 18s spaced at all ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> perfect, your a star
> 
> are the 18s spaced at all ?


Yeah there 5x130 so needed adapters which are 20mm front and 30mm on the back I think.


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> I'm on 40mm apex
> 
> Running 18's
> 
> ...


Thats looking a bit lower than mine at the front, are you using aftermarket top mouts to lower it any more?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

-30mm apex springs.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

J•RED said:


> -30mm apex springs.


that is exactly what im after

are the wheels spaced????? at all? and they are 18s yeah??


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nikos3008 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on 40mm apex
> ...


Nope, only suspension change is the springs. Might be because of the LCR splitter ?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > -30mm apex springs.
> ...


Yep 18s and 15mm spacers front and 20mm rear :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

J•RED said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > J•RED said:
> ...


30mm springs are hard to find lol i can only find 40mm !!!! and where do i get spacers from any clues?

yours cars identical to mine just mines pelican blue lol


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Apex are advertised at 30mm but are more like 40mm
Also there are 15/20mm spacers in the classifieds


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TT Boycie said:


> Apex are advertised at 30mm but are more like 40mm
> Also there are 15/20mm spacers in the classifieds


fab just messaged them about the springs and spacers now ... waiting game all round .... :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

J•RED said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > J•RED said:
> ...


do you get problems with the tyres rubbing the inner arch ?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Another one for you.

I got them from ECP, I was confused as they have 40mm springs on there but the apex apparently according to their product manager is actually 30mm drop as I was told but we are talking 10mm which ain't a lot to be honest.
But here's the part No 974440031

Only rubbing iv had was down a bouncy road with something heavy in the boot. No rubbing during normal use just have to watch out for the stupid middle of the lane speed humps.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

that is exactly the ride height im after !!!

fab so if i got these for example ......viewtopic.php?f=15&t=325665

and these ....viewtopic.php?f=15&t=325978

our ride heights would be exactly the same?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> that is exactly the ride height im after !!!
> 
> fab so if i got these for example ......viewtopic.php?f=15&t=325665
> 
> ...


Looks like you will be sorted if you get that lot. Just watch out as you may have read that you can get camber issues when lowering, but each TT is affected differently, so you may need to factor in adjustable tie bars and definitely a tracking set up.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

J•RED said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > that is exactly the ride height im after !!!
> ...


did you have issues yeah? haha wish it was just throw them on and away we go


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Iv got a little bit of camber but not noticing any adverse tyre wear yet and I haven't forked out for adj tie bars. Also haven't had the tracking done yet but it's on the to do list, as the car only does little mileage.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

sounds good hopefully i can go from this





to something along the limes of what yours looks like


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> sounds good hopefully i can go from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! And don't forget to put some pics up 

I haven't seen a TT that colour yet! Very nice


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

im contemplating Debading the grill but i dont know if i can bring myself to do it lol

and thanks i will once im happy with progress  xx

thanks for your help


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

How are the Apex springs? Are you using stock shocks? How's the ride and how are these compared to h&r springs?


----------



## vrs170 (Apr 13, 2013)

J•RED said:


> -30mm apex springs.


Sorry for jumping on the thread but when I buy a TT, this is exactly the drop and looks I am going for.

Just perfect.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

vrs170 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

eibach 25 mm drop with pro kit 17" stock demension 17" wheels 25mm front 30mm rear, no xtras needed to align, rides nice and goes over holes without damage


----------

